# Xorg -configure: findet wfb nicht

## klappstuhl

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und Gentoo-Newbie. Vielleicht habt ihr den Thread schon ein paar mal beantwortet, aber ich habe leider bisher keine ähnlichen Probleme hier im Forum gefunden.

Ich habe mir X gemäß der Anleidung emerged. Beim Start von Xorg -configure bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Module already built-in

soll das heißen, ich mir mir den Kernel neu compilen mit "wfb" als Modul? was ist wfb überhaupt *blödfrag*?

Über eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

willkommen im Forum.

Zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgabe von "emerge xorg-server"

Hast du auch in make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" stehen?

Tobi

----------

## klappstuhl

Ausgabe von Xorg -configure:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007 

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux Jens 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP Fri Sep 12 14:47:33 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 11 September 2008

Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 16 18:17:54 2008

List of video drivers:

   nvidia

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Module already built-in

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

Ausgabe von emerge Xorg-server, ich hoff es ist, was gefordert war  :Smile: . ca. 1,8MB reinen Text, von dem ich glaube, dass er zur Problemlösung nicht relevant ist, habe ich mal entfernt (so viel Text verkraftet das Forum nicht  :Smile:  ). hat danach übrigens immer noch nicht gefunzt).

----------

## klappstuhl

Und jetzt hat er das spannenste am Ende einfach abgeschnitten... so ein Mist aber auch. Was brauchst du genau von der Ausgabe? ich habe 2 MB reinen Text gespeichert und so viel kann man nirgendwo hochladen.... :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab das Mal gelöscht.

Ich wollte natürlich ein "emerge xorg-server -pv"

Tobi

----------

## klappstuhl

Siehst du, ich bin eben blöd. Bin ein Newbie und hab das mit dem pv nicht gewusst. Hab mich aber schon gewundert, warum du jetzt kilometerlange Compilerausgaben studieren willst *GGG*.

Hier die neue Ausgabe:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ##... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Zwischendurch hab ich nochmal versucht, Xorg neu zu installieren. Danach blieb das Problem allerdings...

----------

## Finswimmer

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641

Das war das einzige, was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe. Sieht so aus, als ob die Nvidia-Treiber Probleme machen.

Fürs erste kannst du mal nvidia aus der Video_Cards in /etc/make.conf rausnehmen und dafür "nv", das sind die offenen Treiber, reinschreiben.

Dann sollte X erstmal starten.

Tobi

----------

## klappstuhl

hi!

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe nvidia-drivers runtergeschmissen und nv emerged. Jetzt läuft KDE. Allerdings sind die Fenster alle ziemlich lahm beim schnellen scrollen und die Bildwiederholfrequenz geht auch nicht höher als 60 Hz. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, das zu beschleunigen?

----------

